# NOTD 1st November 2008



## pinksugar (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, well no comments (good or bad) for my ugly cheap black nail polish, so let's try again!

what do you guys think of my new colour? I absolutely love the OPI nail polish names! this one is called *Mimosas for Mr and Mrs*, which makes me think of a newlywed couple arriving at their luxurious 5 star hotel on a tropical island!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 31, 2008)

That's a lovely shade of pink Rosie! I have that colour at work and it's SUPER popular, so great choice my love!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 31, 2008)

ta muchly! the woman had to work super hard to put this colour on after the black colour I had on before!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 31, 2008)

ooo i love that color very pretty!!!


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 31, 2008)

Gorgeous colour, I want it


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 31, 2008)

Very pretty! I much prefer lighter nails than darker ones.


----------



## Lucy (Nov 2, 2008)

very pretty! i love the opi pink shades


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 2, 2008)

That's really pretty! I've been looking for a pink like that for a while...


----------



## Karren (Nov 2, 2008)

Very loveley, Rosie!!


----------



## chocobon (Nov 2, 2008)

That is a very pretty shade Rosie


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 2, 2008)

I like that color! Wonder if they have it in Revlon.


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 3, 2008)

Pretty, Rosie!


----------



## Ozee (Nov 4, 2008)

aww sweet looking.. very pretty


----------

